# Solved: Emachine not booting 3-3 beeps on start up



## smith1169 (May 26, 2005)

Greetings:

My sister just called with a computer problem and I live way to far away to help. I'm looking for a little guidance. She has eMachine which will not boot up, it was working perfectly until today when she came home it was at a black screen saying no signal. It was fine earlier in the day. When she tries to reboot it gives a series of beeps. From what I could hear over the phone it seems like it 3 beeps and then 3 more. Nothing happens after that. As far as I know the specs are as follows.

Processor: Celeron 1.7GHz
OS: Windows XP Home Edition
Motherboard: Imperial board with Intel 845GL chipset
Memory: 512MB SDRAM (upgraded from original 128MB)
Hard Drive: 40GB
Optical Drive: CD-ROM
Video: Intel Extreme Graphics (on the motherboard)
Sound: AC97 (on the motherboard)
Network: 10/100 NIC (on the motherboard)
Modem: v.92 56K modem

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Smitty


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Not sure what that beep code is. The two most common reasons to get beeps are memory and video issues. Often there is just a bad connection with one of these. Since there is onboard video you can't do much except replace that. Is she comfortable working inside of the computer. The model of the computer might also help.


----------



## smith1169 (May 26, 2005)

Thanks, I will get the model number and repost, Do you think because of the way it failed and there is nothing displaying on the screen that it's a good bet to be the video card?

Smitty


----------



## technik733 (Oct 23, 2006)

eMachines has by far the worst motherboards I've ever seen... You could have her open it and check to see if any capacitors have popped, and if that doesn't work, find what company made the motherboard and call them for to find out the post code.

It could be bad or unseated memory, bad or unseated video, bad or unseated processor, all of the above, or a bad board.

Also, if the board is bad, or has popped capacitors, you may want to replace the power supply.


----------



## lefty1953 (Feb 19, 2007)

Check here for the Beep Codes.http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm


----------



## technik733 (Oct 23, 2006)

You'll need to know what kind of bios the motherboard has, or at least the model of the pc for the post codes.


----------



## smith1169 (May 26, 2005)

eMachine T1842 is what she just wrote me was the model

Smitty


----------



## technik733 (Oct 23, 2006)

That board has Phoenix bios, and their beep codes come in 4 groups of beeps, such as 1-2-3-4, 3-3-4-3, or 1-1-1-3.


----------



## smith1169 (May 26, 2005)

Problem was a bad stick of RAM, brand new 90 days ago. Replaced it with a different band. Thanks for all of your help and ideas!

Smitty


----------

